# DC++ help... "socket operation" + "unreachable host"



## ta1068 (Oct 23, 2007)

I recently downloaded DC++ for use at my university. I followed the simple instructions found here:

http://unhkids.kicks-***.net/

but when I go to connect, I get this message:

*A socket operation was attempted to an unreachable host.*

My firewall is up, but even when I take it down I get the same error message. My roommates have followed the exact same steps as I have and have been successful, but I just can't get it to work. Any help would be greatly appreciated... seriously!


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hello, sorry, but if i am correct DC++ is a P2P program and by this forums rules it is not possible to help anyone with this problem. Sorry for the inconvenience, it is just so that the forum is not helping anyone with illegal activities, not saying that this is why you want DC++ but we also can not truly know who is using it for what purposes.


----------



## ta1068 (Oct 23, 2007)

Laaame (but understandable).


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Sorry, i know, there are random times when we all need something here but the rules prevent it, sorry


----------



## ta1068 (Oct 23, 2007)

Well am I allowed to ask this (if you or anyone else knows the solution)?:

Is it a problem with the DC++ software itself or does it have something to do with how I connect to the internet (firewall or other)?

Purely technical :grin:


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

It is still something not answerable by the rules, sorry, they are kind of vague in a since where they create a fine line that is not really seen

http://www.techsupportforum.com/rules.php/

the link to the rules in case you just want to check. Sorry no way around them.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, no assistance with P2P means exactly what it says.

I'm going to close this one.


----------

